

House to examine plan for United Nations to regulate the Internet - stfu
http://thehill.com/blogs/hillicon-valley/technology/229653-house-to-examine-plan-to-let-un-regulate-internet

======
jdhouse4
This is such a bad idea. China? Russia? Those two countries should have a say
in running the Internet proportional to their citizens' right to free speech.
So China would have no say whatsoever and Russia's voice would only be
marginal.

